# Regenerated, and dropping tails



## VARNYARD (Dec 10, 2007)

Tegus regenerate their tails, tails break off when it is grasped by an enemy, and they can also drop their tails if they feel very threatened. When the tegu tail regenerates it does not replace the segmented vertebrae. Instead, there develops a long tapering cartilaginous tube within the trauma. The bones and vertebrae do not regenerate. Tegus make cells to build a new tail out of cartilage. Original tails are made of bony vertebrae. 
Regeneration can use up a lot of energy, and as tegu starts regeneration, their new tails actually become less colorful, and tegu tails usually grow back in one solid color. The tails usually no longer and have the banding they once had, or the length either. The regenerated tails are never as nice as they once were; the original tails are always much nicer looking.

Tegu tails play a role in locomotion, social and sexual interactions, and energy storage, is too valuable an organ for it to be dropped indiscriminately. They will not just drop the tail for no good reason, however they never drop them so high that is causes them to loose the whole tail. The upper tail close to the body is always saved to keep most of the needed fat cell resources. So even though a tegu might drop 3/4 of the tail, there is still one 1/4 of the tail left to hold the needed fat cells.


----------



## nat (Dec 10, 2007)

that's really interesting. I have often wondered about the make up of the regenerated tail. Thanks!


----------



## erk (Dec 10, 2007)

...very interesting. The very tip (2cm) of my red's tail is bent. It looks like it was caught in a cage door or some thing heavy was placed on it. He was like that when I got him, so I don't know how long it's been that way. In your experience, do you think it will fall off? Thank you.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 10, 2007)

If it has not come off yet, I doubt it will, imo, it probably healed back like it is now.


----------



## erk (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Bobby!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 10, 2007)

I also keep my fat cells in my tail. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## AB^ (Dec 10, 2007)

> Regeneration can use up a lot of energy, and as tegu starts regeneration, their new tails actually become less colorful, and tegu tails usually grow back in one solid color. The tails usually no longer and have the banding they once had, or the length either. The regenerated tails are never as nice as they once were; the original tails are always much nicer looking.










I think that drab looking nub gives mine personality


----------



## playlboi (Dec 10, 2007)

i always wondered why some tegus have really dark black tail sections and others have banded ones. now that makes sense. i thought it would be something along the lines of tail re-growth. interesting!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha Kev that rocks! I know that they're not supposed to lose their tails of course, but your guy is awesome. That looks like he has a spiked tail.


----------



## AB^ (Dec 10, 2007)

The best way to teach them when they have been bad is by yanking off their tails, mine lost hers when she tried to bite me :shock: 


:lol: jk she had just lost her tail before I bought her :lol:


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 10, 2007)

AB^ said:


> The best way to teach them when they have been bad is by yanking off their tails, mine lost hers when she tried to bite me :shock: quote]
> 
> You shouldn't have posted the jk part. It was way funnier without it. I was cracking up waiting for someone to say "Are you serious?! That's mean!"


----------



## Thumper (Sep 24, 2011)

If you look at the underground reptile videos, specifically at the video of his (blue)x(bluexred) crossing parents, the female bluexred looks similar to a blue but her tail regenerated red and white. Very unique!


----------



## got10 (Sep 24, 2011)

I had noticed that before on tegu crosses .From all the picturesI have seen, the tail regens with color


----------

